# Shelby GT500 vs Corvette Grand Sport



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I really like both of these cars!

http://editorial.autos.msn.com/article.aspx?cp-documentid=1114933&topart=sports


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a 62 Corvette until last year... loved the car, but had to sell it due to the darn crisis. I miss it very much, even though I made quite a bit of money, sold it for much more than I bought it for in the late 90s.

Someday soon, I may be able to buy another one like it!

Jörg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Joerg, the is beautiful! I wish I had one like that!

I had a '06 Z06. I loved it, but needed to sell it to get something more practical once I got married.


----------

